# So worried! Erratic behavior



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Tonight munchkin jumped out of her Hedgie bag and ran up my shoulder and onto my back. My husband had to grab her before she hurt herself. Then when I put her in her cage she ran around frantically knocking things over I'm circles and moved her igloo all around. She has never acted this way before. We took her to the vet 2 days ago and she is being treated for mites. Her skin is flaky and she is losing quills. Is she acting this way because her skin is hurting her?? I feel like she is suffering and im spazzing out! I'm really mad bc my vet didn't do a skin scraping for mites before she had her first treatment. What do I do??? I'm so worried.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

What did the vet give her for the mites?? I've read on here about Ivermictin and that it can have negative effects on a hedgie. I don't know exactly what it does, but it may be worth searching the forum for more info if that is what the vet gave her. I hope she's ok!


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

The treatment is ivermectin  I just read the threads about what could happen and the side effects and now I'm really freaking out. Im going to ask my vet about revolution treatment. Im so nervous something horrible is going to happen to her but I just have to stay calm


----------



## crazyforhedgehogs (Aug 4, 2011)

My little one did that when she was diagnosed with strep. It was very scary because one minute she was fine and the next she was completely panicing. After being treated, she stopped and hasnt had an episode since. I remember how freaked out i was by it, i stayed up all night watching her to make sure she was okey! I hope you find something to help and give some relief!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

I would try and give your vet a call to see if there's anything to conteract whatever may be going on right now. I hope it all turns out ok. It's a shame b/c it doesn't seem like vets know the negative effects of Ivermectin. I also fell into the trap of allowing my vet to give Nuala an Ivermectin shot once and when I told the breeder that sold her to me, she warned me of the effects and so I didn't allow any future shots. But I wouldn't have known had I not told my breeder! I hope everything works out ok!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If I remember right, Ivermectin's dangers are more to do with paralysis. The erratic behavior is definitely a concern though. Was it given through an injection or some other way? I would keep a close eye on her tonight, and how much she eats. Make sure you have your vet's number and/or an emergency vet number on hand just in case there's a sudden problem. I would think (though I'm far from an expert) that side effects would've already shown since it's been two days since the visit. I'm sure Kalandra or Nancy will be by soon, they're our health experts and always have the best advice!


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you everyone. She just calme down a bit after about a 25 min episode and I hope she is feeling better. I personally don't care much for my vet bc she doesn't seem to be very knowledgeable about hedgies  I feel like I tell her more info than she knows  I just wish I knew about ivermectin before letting her get the shot. If she is doing better tomorrow can I give her revolution instead or should I wait some time? I don't want I stress her out too badly. My poor girl! I hate that little hedgies can't speak up and tell you what's wrong.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ivermectin reactions are typically lethargy, wobbliness, convulsions, and neurological type symptoms. Not ruling it out, but usually the reaction happens within the first 24 hours. Here is a recent thread on CnH about an Ivermectin reaction. 

Her frantic behaviour could be anything from a quill being bent into her skin, to a mite in her ear or someplace that is driving her nuts.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you Nancy. I feel better now and especially because when I woke up this morning she seemed better- still doesn't want me to touch her... But she's not running around into things and panicking. I hope I just don't ever see that again. I felt so bad for her. I called the vet but mine was not there so I have to wait until Monday. I'll ask her about revolution as an alternative. And th worst part is that my husband and I have to move next Saturday and we will have to travel with her for 12 hours in the car and I don't want to stress her out even more. But the good thing is that we have found a good vet at our new location.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm glad she's calmed down. Don't risk Ivermectin again just in case this was a delayed reaction to it. Hopefully the vet will give you Revolution but since you are moving next week, I'd hold of on it even until she is settled in your new place.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok I wont finish her ivermectin treatment..and I will wait until we are moved to begin the revolution treatment. Thanks again!


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you for all of your help! Just curious...will it be bad or anything to give her revolution before we move if our vet gives it to us? Or do you still suggest we wait until after the move? Her skin just looks terrible and 10+ quills are coming out per day. Thanks!


----------

